# New to Bow Hunting



## jthig10 (7 mo ago)

I have been hunting since I was in high school, but just recently decided to take up bow hunting. I'm starting from scratch as far as acquiring gear and purchasing my first bow. I've been bugging my bow hunting buddies to death with questions, and what I have learned so far is:

Mathews is what ALL of them shoot. The only people that shoot anything different are their kids that are just getting started. 
Every person has suggested I start with a used Mathews Switchback, Outback, or Drenalin. I asked about a Chill R and a friend said that it would be like trying to learn how to drive in a Ferrari. Powerful, but unforgiving. 
The hunting community is extremely inclusive. All my closest friends that hunt haven't done anything but welcome me in with a lot of eagerness to help me learn the trade. 
I'd love any feedback or direction from the broader community on good starter bows. Do you disagree with point number 2? What else would you include?


----------



## Noryb59 (May 3, 2021)

jthig10 said:


> I have been hunting since I was in high school, but just recently decided to take up bow hunting. I'm starting from scratch as far as acquiring gear and purchasing my first bow. I've been bugging my bow hunting buddies to death with questions, and what I have learned so far is:
> 
> Mathews is what ALL of them shoot. The only people that shoot anything different are their kids that are just getting started.
> Every person has suggested I start with a used Mathews Switchback, Outback, or Drenalin. I asked about a Chill R and a friend said that it would be like trying to learn how to drive in a Ferrari. Powerful, but unforgiving.
> ...


There's a lot of good bows to start with Martin, Darton, BowTech, I have a BowTech icon I really enjoyed shooting at targets.


----------



## Mr.Poindexter (May 29, 2016)

As a Mathews shooter, I do like their bows but the other major brands make fine bows too. Nothing wrong with Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, etc. I don't use any of the Mathews you listed though. I shoot a Monster Safari and a Halon.

My first bow was a No Cam and I loved how smooth it drew back, but I wanted something that was more efficient as I mostly hunt in Africa and they just have some tougher game than the deer most people here hunt in the US. Welcome to the bow hunting club.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

jthig10.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois. I would suggest going to a few archery shops and try different bows. Even though Mathews makes great bows, like others mentioned, there are quite a few other good brands out there.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to AT


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Wecome to AT from California. Buy used.. so many great bows out there hardly used.


----------



## Raising3arrows (Dec 19, 2021)

Welcome! 
You don’t have to get a Matthew’s!! They’re good bows but I suggest shooting different ones before you commit. I DO recommend going to some different bow shops and try some. 
once you get set up, practice as much as you can. Form is more important than equipment in my opinion. Enjoy!


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn S


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## rspeaks (12 mo ago)

Welcome from NC. Great advice from everyone, plenty of good bows out there. Definitely buy used if you are just trying to get your feet wet. I also agree with raising3arrows, it is my opinion form is more important than equipment. Find you a bow you feel comfortable with and start shooting, you will learn over time what you like and don't like. Good luck!


----------



## Thwapman (Apr 2, 2012)

I love shooting but my bow has never been my bottleneck in terms of bowhunting success, getting close to deer is! Learn what you need to know in terms of bow fit, hope there’s a local shop to take care of getting a bow tuned, don’t stress to much on what bow you settle on, and start flinging arrows! Welcome.


----------



## jthig10 (7 mo ago)

Super helpful and super insightful from everyone in the thread. Appreciate your help. Went with a used Mathews Outback from someone in the community.


----------



## XtremeFOC (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome to AT


----------



## XtremeFOC (Jul 12, 2015)

Greetings from PA


----------



## scosmi (7 mo ago)

Welcome. As someone going through this I'd recommend shooting everything you can get your hands on and as much as possible. I can't really get a feel for stuff after one or two shots so I try to get as much as I can to compare. I went into it thinking "I want this" but once I got more exposure to different brands I found I liked bows/brands I hadn't even considered or thought were "lesser".


----------



## Godsgreatoutdoors (Jul 11, 2021)

There's nothing quite like harvesting an animal with a bow. Good luck!!


----------



## hannahmoose5470 (7 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## ReelKilla (7 mo ago)

It’s best to shoot a variety of bows and make the decision for yourself. Every manufacturer has their dedicated core who will shoot nothing else. That being said I’m a huge fan of Bowtech


----------



## Kobyharriman (Nov 1, 2021)

hello im not a robot


----------



## Nthsstyl106ths (7 mo ago)

Welcome from MA


----------



## brentonbird (7 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## LAbowhunter6061 (6 mo ago)

Love my Bowtech


----------

